# Fiat 500 car wash



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

6x7 Shower, I think the fiat or that smart car might fit


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe shower with a friend? Or more!
Nice work BTW.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work man. 

But damn, that's a big shower

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Clean work. I'd like to take a crack at one of those. Does the valve come with a rough in sheet for all that or do you design it your self. What brand is it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Niiiiice! I'm getting ready to do a 5' x 7' in my basement. Love dat chit.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Clean work. I'd like to take a crack at one of those. Does the valve come with a rough in sheet for all that or do you design it your self. What brand is it.


Builder says what he wants, shower head, rain head, hand shower with slide bar, and body sprays. I design how it will all come together. No cut sheet, measurement are pretty standard. Body sprays at 42" and 54 high, 21" in from each side(19" apart) (20,20,20" didnt look right). Builder wanted stub out for Drop Ell lower then usual based upon the size of the shower. Rain head dead center(standard), shower head 84"(standard). Volume control valves at 48"(standard) and on 8" centers. Temp valve at 40". They are moen valves.

They can be challenging but are fun to do. This took myself and a helper exactly 5 hours(not including setup or wrap up).


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Builder says what he wants, shower head, rain head, hand shower with slide bar, and body sprays. I design how it will all come together. No cut sheet, measurement are pretty standard. Body sprays at 42" and 54 high, 21" in from each side(19" apart) (20,20,20" didnt look right). Builder wanted stub out for Drop Ell lower then usual based upon the size of the shower. Rain head dead center(standard), shower head 84"(standard). Volume control valves at 48"(standard) and on 8" centers. Temp valve at 40". They are moen valves.
> 
> They can be challenging but are fun to do. This took myself and a helper exactly 5 hours(not including setup or wrap up).


When you open more then one valve don't you loose pressure?? or is it designed to only operate one valve at a time??? Never done any new residential!


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice work man.. I've done one a bit like that before but the h.o. wanted every valve and head exactly on a grout intersection.. I had to redo it twice because the effin tile guy kept giving me the wrong measurements :furious:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> 6x7 Shower, I think the fiat or that smart car might fit


Don't see any drains roughed in. How many ya doing & what size traps ya using, if ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Don't see any drains roughed in. How many ya doing & what size traps ya using, if ya don't mind me asking.


We are using a 3"drain with a 3"trap. Don't have the drain installed yet but line is ran. I'll snap a photo tomorrow.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Where did you buy the 3" drain from? is it a 2x3 richmond drain? (can glue inside 3" pipe) or is it a "true" 3"drain? I've tried to get my hands on a real 3" richmond drain with not a lot of luck 


sidenote: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/hansgrohe-axor-starck-16564/?highlight=axor that shower has 25 GPM on a 2" drain and trap. drains pretty darn good if you ask me


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> 6x7 Shower, I think the fiat or that smart car might fit


Dude, nice work man. I like this type.of work...really neat


----------



## tkjplumbing (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome job what kind of water heaters are going in with 25 gpm?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

evan said:


> Where did you buy the 3" drain from? is it a 2x3 richmond drain? (can glue inside 3" pipe) or is it a "true" 3"drain? I've tried to get my hands on a real 3" richmond drain with not a lot of luck
> 
> sidenote: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/hansgrohe-axor-starck-16564/?highlight=axor that shower has 25 GPM on a 2" drain and trap. drains pretty darn good if you ask me


Glued inside 3" pipe


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice work! Glad to hear that you are going to a bigger drainsize they finally changed our code to make them upsize the drain for total GPM output of all heads!


----------

